# Setting up a cachecard and drive upgrade. Help?



## Jon.Skinner (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi,

I'm wondering if anyone can help a non-techie set up a cachecard and hard drive upgrade?

I've got the hardware physically installed OK. Screwing up screws and plugging in cables aren't a problem. Where I'm falling down is with all the low level stuff with using telnet to contact TiVo to change the settings for how the things does it's downloads.

The idea of the upgrade was to get the TiVo to download the programme data through a wireless internet connection, as I don't have a phone line. Unfortunately I cannot seem to get my PC to communicate with the TiVo via the wireless connection. I gathered from the supplier's web site that you could contact the TiVo using a web browser application, but it appears not, or at least there is a lot of messing about with telnet first to change the IP addresses of either the TiVo or the wirless router. This is the bit that is causing me problems. I think the TiVo may be expecting the router to have a particular IP address, but it doesn't, and I need to change either the TiVo's or the routers sub-net address (I think). Unfortunately this is the sort of thing I've no idea about; and the supplier's support e-mail has now started rejecting my e-mails as spam, so I'm hoping I can get some advice here.

Thanks.


----------



## mikeyp (Dec 22, 2005)

erm, did you put the hard drive in your computer to install the cachecard driver?
(do not EVER boot into windows though)

The most comprehensive instructions I found were on this link http://www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/cachecard.html

Follow these and you can't go far wrong.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

What is your PC's IP address? 

That will indicate the subnet on which it and your router reside. If the first 3 numbers are not 192.168.1 then you need to change your router's IP address so that you can connect to the TiVo.


----------



## Jon.Skinner (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for trying to help, but my problems are these:

1. Cachecard drivers. As I understand it, these were already installed on the drive when I bought it (part of a deal buying the card and drive together). Maybe that is the problem?

2. Changing the router's IP address. I think this is more likely the problem. I have no idea how to go about this. As far as I can see the wireless router is just a box that the internet connection plugs into. I don't see any way to do anything to it, and I cannot seem to find any way to change the IP address from my PC. Maybe there is, but I don't see it in any of the settings for my wireless connection. Does anyone have any hints here?

Like I said, I'm not very up on this side of things!


----------



## afrokiwi (Oct 6, 2001)

who did you buy the disc / card from?


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Jon.Skinner said:


> 2. Changing the router's IP address. I think this is more likely the problem. I have no idea how to go about this. As far as I can see the wireless router is just a box that the internet connection plugs into. I don't see any way to do anything to it, and I cannot seem to find any way to change the IP address from my PC. Maybe there is, but I don't see it in any of the settings for my wireless connection. Does anyone have any hints here?


Most routers are configured using a special web page to access it you'll need to know the IP address.
I'm guessing your PC is configured to obtain an IP address automatically (called DHCP) as fixing the IP doesn't sound like something you would have done yourself and most broadband routers use DHCP as a default.

I'm assuming WindowsXP here but most Windows will be the same - Mac you'll have to ask someone else 
First you need to find the router's IP address. The easiest way to do this is to use ipconfig. In XP go to Start>Run and type "cmd" (no quotes) then press OK. You'll get an old fashioned DOS prompt up.
Type "ipconfig" (no quotes) and you'll get something like this...

```
C:\Documents and Settings\xxxx>ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
        IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.11.6
        Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.11.1
```
That tells me this PC has an IP address of 192.168.11.6, it's subnet mask is 255.255.255.0 and most importantly it is directing all network traffic via 192.168.11.1 which is my router's IP address.

Now open a web browser and type http://192.168.11.1 (or what ever your default gateway is) and you should get a web page up which configures your router.

For information on how to adjust the IP address and subnet mask of the router see the documentation or online help.

You'll also need to know the default IP, subnet mask and default gateway that Tivo is installed to (a search on here should bring that up).

Once you have that information set the router to the IP address that Tivo expects as the Default Gateway address and subnet mask (all the same as the Tivo expects).

Once you've done that you should be able to telnet to Tivo using the IP address you discovered for it. You may need to restart the router and PC to get everything on the same network settings.

Best of luck.


----------



## Jon.Skinner (Oct 28, 2007)

Thought I was making progress for a minute there. I got the following info out of 'ipconfig':

IP Address: 10.0.1.6

Subnet mask: 255.255.255.0

Default Gateway: 10.0.1.1

But when I tried http://10.0.1.1 in my browser it just said it could not display the webpage.

Anyone got any further suggestions?

You can see why I loath doing this sort of stuff!!


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Yes, you are getting somewhere. Your IPconfig command tells us that your router has the IP address 10.0.1.1 so your network's subnet is 10.0.1 - which is completely incompatible with the TiVo's default subnet of 192.168.1. 

You therefore need to find your router's configuration page, or use the setup disc that came with your router to change the router's IP address to 192.168.1.1 - which is what the TiVo expects. 

What is the make/model of your router? Host routers have a configuration page at their default address, so the advice given was correct in most cases. 

Are you using Windows XP or Vista, and if so, do you have the firewall enabled? 

Cheers
Steve


----------



## afrokiwi (Oct 6, 2001)

um ... couldn't he just plug his pc into the ethernet card on the Tivo, change the IP of the PC to match the subnet of the Tivo ... telnet into the Tivo and then change the IP address on the Tivo?

I think tivoheaven have a write up on how to do it in a lot of detail ..... just a thought ...

EDIT:
OOOPS ... sorry blindlemon ... just realised your the man from tivoheaven ... Jon .. your in safe hands ... i run away and hide now ..


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

afrokiwi said:


> um ... couldn't he just plug his pc into the ethernet card on the Tivo, change the IP of the PC to match the subnet of the Tivo ... telnet into the Tivo and then change the IP address on the Tivo?
> 
> I think tivoheaven have a write up on how to do it in a lot of detail ..... just a thought ...


You can't just plug the PC into the TiVo unless you have a crossover cable.

Either way you need to change an IP address somewhere and - for your information - there is an explanation of what needs doing in the instructions supplied with all my drives and cachecards. However, the level of detail required to cover _all possible scenarios_ would mean I'd have to write a manual the size of War & Peace - which nobody would read anyway 

Jon, what's the make/model of your router?


----------



## mikeyp (Dec 22, 2005)

blindlemon said:


> You can't just plug the PC into the TiVo unless you have a crossover cable.


Or a spare network hub or network switch between the two.
That's how I changed the IP for my tivo with my new router when I moved into my new house.

Just thinking about it, you don't need to connect the two directly anyway. If both are connected to your router, your tivo has a set IP. You can set your PC to match the tivo, completely bypassing the router and DHCP, and thereby use telnet to set your tivo IP to match your router without problems. Once set it'll match your router and so be able to access the internet. Remember to set your PC to get an automatic IP once you're done else you'll wonder why you then can't get online.


----------



## InspectorGadget (Feb 22, 2002)

Changing the router to match the TiVo seems like the tail wagging the dog.

I guess it's OK if anything/everything on the network is DHCP and you haven't ever modified anything else in your router like port forwarding.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

InspectorGadget said:


> Changing the router to match the TiVo seems like the tail wagging the dog.


If you have control of the router and your PC is DHCP then changing the router temporarily is easy and quick if you don't have a crossover cable or switch to connect directly.

However, it seems that the OP doesn't have control of the router (he uses a shared wi-fi network), so his only option is to get a crossover cable and connect directly to change the TiVo's IP.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

blindlemon said:


> However, it seems that the OP doesn't have control of the router (he uses a shared wi-fi network), so his only option is to get a crossover cable and connect directly to change the TiVo's IP.


Is the OP a university student or a nurse or policeman in employer provided acommodation then. I can't think who else uses a wifi network where they can't change the router's IP address? Unless they were borrowing their neighbour's unsecured wifi ADSL connection.

Cross over cables are only a fiver or whatever so it hardly sounds like a big issue to resolve.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> Is the OP a university student or a nurse or policeman in employer provided acommodation then. I can't think who else uses a wifi network where they can't change the router's IP address? Unless they were borrowing their neighbour's unsecured wifi ADSL connection.


I have no idea about the OP's personal situation - and once again Pete you are making unwarranted assumptions based on your own prejudices!

There are plenty of reasons why somebody might not have access to their router in addition to the ones you have mentioned, and your implication that the OP might be hacking somebody else's network is most offensive - I'm sure he'll be pretty upset when he reads your post. I would!


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Ok let us be clear that I was only running through a range of possibilities as to why people cannot alter their router settings and making no specific allegations about the circumstances of the OP? Clearly as things stand there is nothing to prevent someone with say a Virgin cable connection and a wireless router also giving their neighbour access in return for some sort of sharing of the cost. Unless that is it is against Virgin's terms and conditions?

Also a student or whoever sharing a wireless router they have been given access to but cannot alter the settings on is an entirely legitimate situation.

Let us hope the OP is successful in achieving their goal of getting their Tivo working over this wireless connection.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> Unless they were borrowing their neighbour's unsecured wifi ADSL connection.


If you don't see this as implying that somebody is hacking - I think the  clearly implies that - then you need to carefully review your use of the wink in future posts!

And if that _wasn't_ what you were trying to say, then what on earth was the wink supposed signify?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

blindlemon said:


> If you don't see this as implying that somebody is hacking - I think the  clearly implies that - then you need to carefully review your use of the wink in future posts!
> 
> And if that _wasn't_ what you were trying to say, then what on earth was the wink supposed signify?


I was only running through the range of circumstances in which someone might not control their router and not making any particular allegations about the OP.

Since the dawn of man the use of winking and its possible meaning has always been the subject of endless different speculation and interpretation so I very much doubt that we are going to resolve that here today in our little internet forum.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Pete be careful with your use of  or people may come to the conclusion that you are a w*nker


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

apologies for typo


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

RichardJH said:


> Pete be careful with your use of  or people may come to the conclusion that you are a w*nker


HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa - that tickled my funny bone


----------

